# UDEV Probleme mit Gentoo und XEN-Network

## RcRaCk2k

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gerade ein frisches System mit Gentoo aufgesetzt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich kein emerge verwende, sondern meine Sourcen manuell kompiliere und einspiele, aber das hat nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun.

Habe mir nun ein XEN-System mit DOM0 + Kernel 2.6.31.13 aufgesetzt. Die DOM0 funktioniert auch soweit.

Mein Problem ist in der DOM-U.

Ich habe das XEN-NET-FRONTEND als Module kompiliert und verwende für DOM0 und DOMU den gleichen Kernel.

Den Treiber xen_netfront lade ich über /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6

Nun kommt das Problem... Beim booten erkennt Linux zwar meine zwei Ethernet-Devices, ich möchte diese aber per UDEV-Rule umbenennen in LAN und WAN auf Basis der MAC-Adresse. Eins vorweg: Die MAC-Adresse ist fest eingetragen in der Konfiguration von XEN, also das gibt keine Probleme.

```
[    2.341601]Initialising Xen virtual ethernet driver.

[    2.356585]   alloc irq_desc for 276 on node 0

[    2.356591]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    2.417700]   alloc irq_desc for 275 on node 0

[    2.417716]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    2.458837] udev: renamed network interface eth1 to lan
```

Nun kommt das Geniale... Wenn ich öfters die VM neu starte, dann erkennt er manchmal eth0 to wan... manchmal eth1 to lan... aber NIEMALS beide auf einmal. Die network-autorules habe ich abgeschalten.

```
www ~ # ls -la /sys/class/net

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 May  1 09:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 33 root root 0 May  1 09:59 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 lan -> ../../devices/vif-1/net/lan

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 eth0 -> ../../devices/vif-0/net/eth0
```

Wenn ich jetzt aber udevadm trigger aufrufe, dann erkennt er das andere Device wieder...

```
[   21.556929] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to wan

www ~ # ls -la /sys/class/net

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 May  1 09:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 33 root root 0 May  1 09:59 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 lan -> ../../devices/vif-1/net/lan

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 09:59 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 May  1 10:09 wan -> ../../devices/vif-0/net/wan
```

Was kann da falsch sein? Ich verstehe es nicht!

UDEV-Version: 149

Grüße,

Michael.

----------

